# Profile-more info-please!



## Barb L. (Feb 13, 2008)

I am a people person, love to get to know my friends, many may not.
Question why don't new or older dc'ers give a little more info in their profile- just to know you a little better.  I like to know if I am talking to someone 16 0r 60 - makes a difference.
Barb


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 13, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> I am a people person, love to get to know my friends, many may not.
> Question why don't new or older dc'ers give a little more info in their profile- just to know you a little better. I like to know if I am talking to someone 16 0r 60 - makes a difference.
> Barb


 
I can understand that.


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, Barb, I'll check mine out.  Hang on to your hat when you find out I'm not 20!!!!


----------



## babetoo (Feb 13, 2008)

could not figure how to change or add to it. help

babe


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2008)

Click on Quick Links on the blue toolbar, then scroll to Edit Profile and likely you will also want to Edit Options. 

You can also access these in your PM inbox. There is a link box to the left with the info you need. Good luck!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh OK.... I updated my profile.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, credit card information is always appreciated...


----------



## Clienta (Feb 13, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME*

_*A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*_
_Chamber maid at a B&B, __Ice cream shop manager, __Waitress, __Caterer_

_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_Barney (I have a 2 ½ year old), __Breakfast at Tiffany’s, __40 Year Old Virgin, __Something About Mary_

*C) Four places I have lived:*
_Syracuse__, NY, __Scottsdale__, AZ, __Fort Lauderdale__, FL, __Isla Mujeres, MX _

*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_Top Chef, __Kitchen Nightmares, __All Law & Orders, __All CSI’s _

*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_I love being in Isla Mujeres so I guess getting a massage would be better than sitting at my computer!_

*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_Seeing my family in March (they are coming to visit),__Getting pregnant again,_
_Our construction project ending, __Our son’s 3rd birthday party, it’s a Halloween costume party theme in June_

_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_Tuna sashimi, __Babaganoush, __Fudgy brownies, __Anything with spicy peanut sauce_

*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_Water, __Decaffeinated Ice Tea, __A good Cabernet, __An icy cold beer_

*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_Bon Appetit, __Family Fun, __People, __Marie Claire_

*J) Four of my favorite websites:*
_Food Network : Healthy Recipe Collections, Party Ideas, Quick & Easy Recipes, Cooking Videos, __www.discusscooking.com, __IslaMujeres.info - Your Guide to Isla Mujeres Mexico, __Epicurious.com: Recipes, Menus, Cooking Articles & Food Guides_

*DIRECTIONS*_: Now, here's what you're supposed to do... And please do not spoil the Fun, Barb L. wants to learn things about other DC members!. Copy and paste into a new post, delete my answers and type in your answers. _


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 13, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME*

_*A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*_
_Greeter at the Rustler Steak House, sales girl at the Oriental Shop, receptionist at an auto dealership, executive chef at NYSE_
_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_Prisoner of 2nd Avenue, My Cousin Vinny, It's a Wonderful Life, Gaslight_
*C) Four places I have lived:*
_Bergen County, NJ, Rockland County, NY, Bergen County, NJ and Bergen County, NJ_
*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_Dexter, Weeds, the Tudors, Curb Your Enthusiasm_

*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_Royal Street, NOLA, Decatur Street, NOLA, Magazine Street, NOLA, and anywhere down the shore._

*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_The FrenchQuarter Festival in April, going down the shore again, being able to ride my bike in the park again, being debt free_
_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_fruit, rare beef, excellent fish, carbs and dessert...so I did 5, sue me._

*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_bourbon , red wines, scotch, iced tea_

*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_Food & Wine, Gourmet, Bon Appetite, La Cucina Italiana_

*J) Four of my favorite websites:*
_Trip Advisor, Epicurious, an adult site I moderate, and here.___


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 13, 2008)

My profile is ready to go...I think...  any other questions, just ask.  Be more than happy to answer them.


----------



## Bilby (Feb 13, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME*

_*A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*_
_Office Manager (Fed Govt), Executive Assistant (State Govt), Make Up Rep for Mary Kay, Door Hardware Salesperson_

_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_Love Actually, Excalibur, Blythe Spirit, Breakfast Club_

*C) Four places I have lived:*
_Perth, Perth, Perth and umm, (thinking, thinking), oh that's right, Perth!_

*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_Spicks and Specks (Oz Music/Comedy quiz show), Life on Mars, Dr Who, Spooks_

*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_At a nice restaurant for lunch, asleep in bed, somewhere with more effective airconditioning, in a bigger, newer, flasher house_

*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_I'll settle for being alive and healthy and the same for my family and cats. (That counts as four.)_

_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_Sashimi, sang choy bow, lasagne, leg ham in fresh bread sandwich with butter and nothing else._

*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
iced coffee with icecream, postmix Coke with a HUGE amount of ice, super cold milk, super cold water

*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
Choice (Australian Consumers Group) and that's it.

*J) Four of my favorite websites:*
www.discusscooking.com Perth Restaurant, Bar and Hotel Guide EatingWA - Perth Restaurants, Perth Restaurant Reviews, Perth Food and Wine Events - Home
TFP


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bilby said:


> TFP



Do I want to know?  Is it safe to go look?


----------



## Katie H (Feb 13, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME*

_*A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*_
_Math tutor, personnel department secretary at naval base, owner/operator of  interior design/decorating business, newspaper editor/writer_

_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_Witness, Driving Miss Daisy, Gone With the Wind, Lady and the Tramp_

*C) Four places I have lived:*
_Omaha, Nebraska, Arlington, Kentucky, Chisholm/Hibbing,Minnesota, Washington, DC

_ *D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_Antiques Roadshow, Oprah, Assorted Food Network, Tonight Show with Jay Leno_

*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_Spending time with Buck at the Bavarian Inn & Lodge, with any of our children, with any of our  grandchildren, anywhere warm and sunny

_ *F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_My birthday, tasting the first veggies out of this year's garden, our "milestone" wedding anniversary in December, Christmas_

_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_Lobster, chocolate, potato "anything," rare beef_

*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_Lots of different kinds of booze, a hot cup of chai, an ice cold glass of milk, a frosty mug of "real" A&W rootbeer_

*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_Bon Appetit, __Cook's Illustrated, Southern Living, Draperies & Window Fashions (trade)_

*J) Four of my favorite websites:*
_Google, Epicurious, eBay, discusscooking.com_


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 13, 2008)

FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:
Ice cream store manager in H.S., telephone sales for grave plots, secretarial work for about 30 years, sous chef (but I say cook out of respect for those that have graduated from culinary school) at a French-type restaurant

B) Four movies I would watch over and over:
Pretty Woman, It's A Wonderful Life, Voices (who has seen it?), Miracle on 34th Street

C) Four places I have lived:
Cleveland, Ohio; Guam; Newport, Vermont, Hickory, North Carolina

D) Four TV Shows that I watch:
Sad, but I couldn't name 4 actual shows that I ever watch regularly.  Everyday Italian, So You Think You Can Dance (because I can't and am amazed by those who can), Dr. Phil, ???

E) Four places I would rather be right now:
St. Marteen, log cabin in the mountains, curled up in bed watching a movie, Leo Hillinger Winery in Austria

F) Four things I am looking forward to this year:
Finally, taking a vacation with DH for about 10 days in California, seeing Marge/Dove, learning more about wine from my exceptional boss, ???

G) Four of my favorite foods:
Sushi, seafood (scallops, ahi Tuna), good ol' basil/prosciutto/water-packed mozzarella drizzled in EVOO (can't beat it), black and blue filet mignon

H) Four of my favorite beverages:
White Burgundy (Aligote in particular), Red Burgundy (so deliciously earthy), iced tea, the first cup of coffee in the morning

I) Four magazines I subscribe to:
Gourmet, Bon Apetite, Savour, Wine Spectator

J) Four of my favorite websites:
Here, of course, Epicurious, FoodTV, does Google count?   I'm a Google girl for sure!


----------



## Bean208 (Feb 13, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*
_Busser, Pharmacy Tech, Server, Teacher_

_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_Finding Nemo (2 1/2 year old in my house too!), Gone With the Wind, Grease, Sound of Music_

*C) Four places I have lived:*
_Rochester, NY, Pittsburgh, PA, and Dunkirk, NY (sorry only have three) _

*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_Grey's Anatomy, Desperate Housewives, Lost, American Idol_

*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_I don't know that I would rather be anywhere else because I love being at home!!  If I were somewhere else I would have to have my kids with me though!_
__
*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_Annual family vacation to Golden Lake, Ontario, Summer Vacation, Shopping in Grove City, PA, Taking my daughter to Sesame Place this summer_

_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_Meatloaf, steak, seafood, chocolate_
__
*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_Coffee, Skim Milk, Red Wine, Water_

*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_Cusine at Home, Simple and Delicious, Parenting_

*J) Four of my favorite websites:*
_www.discusscooking.com , Photography Classes Online: Have a photography pro at your side - online, all the time! , www.shelfair.com , Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more _


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME*

_*A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*_
_veterinary technician, belly dancer, car saleswoman, typesetter/graphic designer_

_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_The Big Chill, Harold & Maude, City of Angels, Dogma _

*C) Four places I have lived:*
_San Diego, CA, Pensacola, FL, Franklin, MA, Annapolis, MD_

*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_ER, Kitchen Nightmares, 2 1/2 Men, 20/20_

*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_Port Aransas (Texas), Ireland, Santorini (Greece), Biot (France) _

*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_Going to Greece, Painting the outside of my house, My niece's wedding, My son getting his driver's license  _

_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_Tiramisu, Orange Beef, Cheese Enchiladas, Mashed Potatoes_

*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_Coffee, Diet Coke, Iced Tea, Water_

*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_Style 1900, Cook's Illustrated, PC Magazine, This Old House_

*J) Four of my favorite websites:*
_http://www.woot.com/
Passwird.com - Deals and Bargains
Cooking For Engineers - Step by Step Recipes and Food for the Analytically Minded
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


_


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh what the heck...don't normally do these but...

FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:
 Certified (no joke) beer judge, Bartender, Somalier, Sous Chef

B) Four movies I would watch over and over: 
Oh Brother Where Art Thou, The Ring, Full Metal Jacket, Happy Gilmore

C) Four places I have lived:
Napa Ca, Raleigh NC, New Jersey, Los Angeles Ca

D) Four TV Shows that I watch: 
Paula Deen, Good Eats, At Home Chef, Ghost Hunters

E) Four places I would rather be right now:
Dublin Ireland,  Augusta Ga, ummm...that's it.

F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: 
Leaving NJ, Getting my cookie cook book done, Adding to the site, New car

G) Four of my favorite foods: 
Real Fried Chicken, BBQ pork sandwiches with cole slaw on em, Beer (just liquid bread) and of course, cookies.
H) Four of my favorite beverages:
Cheerwine, Guinness, Sleepy Time Tea, Sweet Tea

I) Four magazines I subscribe to:
Spring Hill Gardening supply catalog, Chef's Garden catalog.  Do those count?

J) Four of my favorite websites:
aneventfulyear.com (of course), pogo.com, discusscooking.com, thebar.com


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 13, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME*

_*A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*_
_Farm hand, Amusement Park worker, womens shoe salesman, Sales Engineer_

_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_The New Guy, Lord of The Rings, The 40 year old Virgin, Bruce Almighty_

*C) Four places I have lived:*
_Okoboji IA, Iowa City IA, Evanston IL, Cicero IL_
*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_Iron Chef America, CSI, Law & Order, SVU_

*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_Europe, Thailand, Australia, Scotland (Disclaimer: Me and snakes don't mix, so please inform all snakes to vacate before I arrive)._
*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_13th Anniversary and three kids birthdays_

_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_Lobster, Crab, Steak, Beef Panang Curry_

*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_Midori Sour, Sioux City Root Beer, Coffee, Lipton Green Tea with citrus_

*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_Smithsonian, National Geographic, Popular Mechanics, Time_

*J) Four of my favorite websites:*
_TigerDirect.com Best Deals - Computer Parts, PC Components, Computers & Electronics, www.discusscooking.com, YouTube - Broadcast Yourself., Netflix Online Movie Rentals - Rent DVDs, Classic Films to DVD New Releases
_


----------



## sattie (Feb 13, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME*

_*A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*_
_Stocker at major toy store, fast food cahsier, hostess, application coordinator_

_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_Too many to pick from... Green Mile, Waiting...., Multiplicity, Crimson Tide_

*C) Four places I have lived:*
_Oakcliff, Irving, Grapevine, Watauga... all in Texas_

*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_Ninja Warrior, Iron Chef, Animal Precinct, Good Eats_

*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_Spending time with my mom and dad, animal rescue, with hubby, Port Aransas_

*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_Vacation in September, getting front lawn landscaped... not much else._

_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_sushi, pesto anything, mexican, chips and salsa_

*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_Water, Champange, Club Soda, Buttermilk_

*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_Aquarium Magazine... letting that subscription run out... no more magazines!_

*J) Four of my favorite websites:*
_DC, CNN, MySpace, IMDB_

*DIRECTIONS*_: Now, here's what you're supposed to do... And please do not spoil the Fun, Barb L. wants to learn things about other DC members!. Copy and paste into a new post, delete my answers and type in your answers. _


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 13, 2008)

*After I finished this, I realized that I sound like a very boring person.....
FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME*

_*A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*_
_Chambermaid at a tourist hotel, bartender, lobbyist, bureaucrat_
_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_Chicago, A Chorus Line, Empire of the Sun, Harold and Maude_
*C) Four places I have lived:*
_southern Oregon, England, Portland, OR and Mexico_
*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_Don't have US shows here, but I subscribe to The Daily Show through iTunes and watch Bill Moyer's Journal every week through the PBS.org website. I did watch the Superbowl on Mexican television with commentary in espanol. Pretty good._

*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_can't think of a single place I'd rather be - maybe taking a bath - we won't have a bathtub until our upstairs addition is finished._

*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_My son and family visiting from China in June, my daughter visiting next week, my husband finally getting his first social security check in July(!) and working a little harder at celebrating Christmas this year_
_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_creme brulee, fresh fruit, tamales, shrimp_
*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee_
*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_Don't subscribe to any - too hard to get mail here. I do buy National Geographic when I go to the airport, and I subscribe to the New York Times on line._

*J) Four of my favorite websites:*
_Mexconnect.com, Allrecipes.com, Ted.com, Cooksillustrated.com
_


----------



## Angie (Feb 13, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*
_Nanny, Barber, Long Distance Operator, Painter_

_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_Steel Magnolias, Practical Magic, The Notebook, Grease_

*C) Four places I have lived:*
_Waverly, IA, Cedar Rapids, IA, Marion, IA

_*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_Intervention, First 48, Sell This House, Flip This House_

*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_I'm home, there's nothing better!

_*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_I'm not sure off hand._

_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_Chocolate, cheese pizza, and carbs..._
__
*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_Iced caramel mocha, water, Coke, orange juice_
__
*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_None!_

*J) Four of my favorite websites:*
_DC, Trisomy 21, myfamily.com, msnbc.com_


----------



## Dove (Feb 13, 2008)

*A:
Waitress, Wife, Mother & Grandmother..(lol)
B:
Sound of Music- Paint your Wagon
C
Trinidad Co.- San Diego- Camp Lejeune N.C.-Oakland-Jacksonville Fla.- Chinhae Korea-San Diego (again)- Pensacola Fla. -Sacramento Ca.
D:
The Unit- NCIS-CSI-Loved JAG
E
Right here (Home)
F
Visiting N.C. with Elf and Paul's sisters and A Marine friend and wife  (once a Marine..always a Marine) 
G
Pork Chops- Yams- cabbage- Yams
H
Water, Ice Tea and Lemonade
I
None
J
Here and a Marine Corps web site*


----------



## Bilby (Feb 13, 2008)

SixSix210 said:


> Do I want to know? Is it safe to go look?


LOL  yeah perfectly safe.  Lots of photos of food, mainly cheap stuff and mainly Asian but there are also holiday snaps, general blog.  Local to me so I can actually go to some of the cheap eats that she visits.  I can get the better restaurant info from elsewhere.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 13, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME*

*A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*
Drug store clerk, Coin rolling clerk in a bank, Accounting systems project manager, CFO for an Environmental Firm.

*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *
Silence of the Lambs, any James Bond movie, Casablanca, My Fair Lady

*C) Four places I have lived:*
In and around Boston, MA

*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
Red Sox Baseball, Patriots Football, Law & Order, Two and a Half Men.

*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
Aruba, Lottery Headquarters collecting my winnings, San Francisco and Wine Country, Italy.

*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
Making it to New Year’s Eve, Thanksgiving, Grandson’s 2nd birthday, Summer vacation at a New England B&B.

*G) Four of my favorite foods:*
Sushi, Lobster, Beef, Duck

*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
Iced Tea, Sam Adams Winter Lager, Crown Royal, Lots o’ red wines.

*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
None, but in the past: Consumer Reports, Gourmet, Food & Wine, Road & Track.

*J) Four of my favorite websites:*
Discuss Cooking; Google; Buy.com; Epicurious.com


----------



## JohnL (Feb 13, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*
_Helper at a slaughter house, Gas station attendant, Parts counter sales at a motorcycle shop, Bartender._
_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_Wizard of Oz, Thief, 3 Days of the Condor, Gone in Sixty Seconds._
*C) Four places I have lived:*
_Lansdowne, Irvington, Baltimore Highlands, Pasadena, (all in Md.)_
*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_ Good Eats, No Reservations, Myth Busters, Two and a half Men. _

*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_Maui, Sint Maarteen, At a small club with a great band, Sitting at my Dads shore house drinking a beer on his pier. _

*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_Living it, My daughters 21st birthday, The birth of my girlfriends grandchildren (twins), Building a new larger deck on our home._

_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_Steamed Crabs, Gumbo, Ribeye Steaks, Mexican_

*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_Budweiser, Brooklyn Lager, Bourbon, Coffee_

*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_Guitar Player, American Rifleman (only two)_

*J) Four of my favorite websites*
_Discusscooking.com, Fender Forum, Chowhound, Craigslist_


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

This is the neatest thread! I had no idea just how _cool_ everyone here is!


----------



## wysiwyg (Feb 14, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME*

_*A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*_
_Wedding Photographer, Construction Manager, Mechanical Designer, Occupant Safety Engineer (Airbags, etc.)_
_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_The Usual Suspects, Lock, Stock and 2 Smoking Barrels, Memory of a Killer (De Zaak Alzheimer), Bond movies, Snatch, The 400 blows (French), Days of Glory (French).. too many movies, too little time.__._
*C) Four places I have lived:*
_Buenos Aires, Argentina. Porto Alegre, Brazil, Europe (several), Beverly Hills, Michigan_
*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_Don't watch too much TV but Seinfeld, South Park, PBS America's test kitchen and crash movies (not a TV show) are favorites._
*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_Galapagos Island (Equador), Machu Picchu (Peru), Brugge (Belgium), Perito Moreno Glaciar (Argentina)_
*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_Travel, my daughter's first trip alone (to California, she is 16), remodel the house (skylights) and our New President._
_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_French food, Chinese food, Italian food, the food I cook._
*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_Iced tea, juices, wine, caipirinha_
*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_Cook's Illustrated, GQ, SAE, Conde Naste Traveller_
*J) Four of my favorite websites*
_Discusscooking, Soccer Fans Net, Detroit Institute of Art, Fidelity_
_*K) Four of my favorite books*_
_Fictions (Jorge Luis Borges), The Creature of Jekyll Island, The Divine Comedy, Larousse Gastronomique_


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 14, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Oh OK.... I updated my profile.


I just read your new profile.  I knew there was something I liked about you!   You could try hot wax, but your screams might scare the chickens!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 14, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME*

*A) Four jobs I have had in my life: *Elementary Teacher, Seamstress, Teaching Assistant, Medical Receptionist (the last one for only 2 weeks--I was extremely shy and had no self esteem then)
*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *"It's a Wonderful Life," "Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dream Coat," "Braveheart," and "Fifty First Dates"
*C) Four places I have lived: *California (San Diego, Vista, and Oceanside), Missouri (Kansas City and Independence), Minnesota (Argyle--only about 6 months), and South Carolina (McColl and Pageland)
*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *Just about all reality shows (ok, so I cheated!), "Kyle XY," "Jericho," and "LOST"
*E) Four places I would rather be right now: *Anywhere with James, in California with my daughter and grandkids (will be soon, for a couple weeks anyway), in a car driving through all the states and Canada, on a nice warm beach
*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *James finishing his CAD training, James getting a great job that he loves, seeing my family next month, meeting Marge (Dove)
_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _Just 4?  This is so not fair!  Tostadas, chop suey, porcupine meatballs and mashed potatoes covered with the sauce, and beef stew
*H) Four of my favorite beverages: *Sweet iced Luzianne tea, diet A&W rootbeer, diet cherry Coke or Pepsi, hot chocolate
*I) Four magazines I subscribe to: *"Guideposts," "Good Housekeeping," "Taste of Home," and "Cooking Pleasures" 
*J) Four of my favorite websites: *Discuss Cooking (duh!), Online-Sweepstakes.com - The web's premier sweepstakes and contest directory and community., eBay, and Union County Christian Women's website (local)
*K) Four of my favorite books: *(Gotta cheat again!) Anything by M.M. Kaye, anything by James Michener (especially Centennial), Joy in the Morning, by Betty Smith, and the Bible

Barbara


----------



## mikki (Feb 14, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME*

_*A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*_
_Waitress,Manager of Dairy Queen,Order selector in warehouse,Front Desk/ Night Auditorat Hotel_

_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_Pretty Woman, Dirty Dancing, Wizard of Oz,Sound of Music_

*C) Four places I have lived:*
_Different towns in NY_
 
*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_All CSI, All Law&Order, House, American Idol_

*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_Home in bed sleeping, on vacation, out in the woods, Myrtle Beach_

*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_Having a Job so I actually have money to do things, my DD coming home from college, having a huge bonfire/campout at our house,Hubby going to Florida in April(need some alone time)_

_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
Chocolate, caramel,chicken with ranch dressing, pizza
 
*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_Water,Coffee, Water, Smirnoff Twisted flavored brew_

*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_None!_

*J) Four of my favorite websites:*
_DC, yahoo, ebay_


----------



## Bilby (Feb 14, 2008)

Mikki, did the hotel job not work out for you? or you just aiming at bigger and better?


----------



## gawillow (Feb 14, 2008)

FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:
20 years as a waitress, 5 years as a short-order grill operator, sheet metal apprentice, internet tech rep

B) Four movies I would watch over and over:
Titanic, Gone in 60 Seconds, Under a Tuscan Sun, Notebook

C) Four places I have lived:
Statesboro, GA, Virginina Beach, VA, Cartersville, GA, Kingsland, GA

D) Four TV Shows that I watch:
Georgia Traveler, Globe Trekker, and the news - I really don't watch much tv! 

E) Four places I would rather be right now:
Boston, MA, Long Island, NY; Tuscany, Italy; Stockholm, Sweden

F) Four things I am looking forward to this year:
Two family reunions - three if I find out when the other one is, and traveling north in this summer. 

G) Four of my favorite foods:
broccoli and cheese; fresh asparagus with fresh yogurt cheese; black beans & rice; roasted chicken with steamed vegetables. 

H) Four of my favorite beverages:
Coffee, green tea, fresh squeezed lemonade, sweet iced tea

I) Four magazines I subscribe to:
Mother Earth News and that's it. 

J) Four of my favorite websites:
DC, Epicurious, HGTV, Gather


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks all that is awesome and fun reading, will forget everything though, but thats alright -------- Group Hug !   BarbL.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 14, 2008)

FOUR THINGS YOU DON'T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:
Web site manager, network tech support specialist, graphic designer, bookkeeper

B) Four movies I would watch over and over:
Chicago, When Harry Met Sally, Gladiator, Grease

C) Four places I have lived:
Norfolk, VA; Rantoul, IL; southeastern MI (moved a lot); Germany

D) Four TV Shows that I watch:
NCIS, The Unit, CSI, various Food Network shows

E) Four places I would rather be right now:
Barbados, Florida Keys, Playa del Carmen, Sicily - warm and sunny is the theme

F) Four things I am looking forward to this year:
Kayaking/biking trip in PA, harvesting the first garden veggies this spring, trip to Maine in July, possible trip to Germany in the fall to visit 3 former exchange students

G) Four of my favorite foods:
Seafood (especially scallops and shrimp), risotto, Thai spring rolls with peanut sauce, caprese salad with homemade basil pesto and homegrown tomatoes

H) Four of my favorite beverages:
White zinfandel, hot chocolate, sangria, various mixed drinks (Cosmos and margaritas come to mind)

I) Four magazines I subscribe to:
Cook's Illustrated, Newsweek, National Geographic, Dynamic Graphics

J) Four of my favorite websites:
DiscussCooking.com, FoodNetwork.com, Newsweek.com, Slate.com


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 14, 2008)

e

FOUR THINGS YOU DON'T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:
Convenience Store Manager (legal slave); Small Business manager;
Customer Service rep; successful ebay seller.

B) Four movies I would watch over and over:
Sound of Music; Tora Tora Tora!; Wizard of Oz; Rocky Horror Picture Show

C) Four places I have lived:
Belleville, IL; Tulsa OK; Little Rock, AR; Fayetteville, NC (yuk)

D) Four TV Shows that I watch:
currently... Ghost Hunters; American Idol; Flip That House; forensic shows

E) Four places I would rather be right now:
In line to cash in my $300 Million lotto ticket; visiting friend in Australia;
snuggling with my wonderful wife; on the Space Station.

F) Four things I am looking forward to this year:
Rain.(severe drought here); losing more weight; learning more new cooking skills; growing my business.

G) Four of my favorite foods:
oh lordy only four??? Pizza; Thai noodle bowl; T bone steak; spaghetti.

H) Four of my favorite beverages:
Coffee with Chocolate Caramel flavoring; Microbrew beers; water; Clamato.

I) Four magazines I subscribe to:
Cooking Light; Reader's Digest; Science; and another one whose name I forget
cuz it hasn't started yet.

J) Four of my favorite websites:
howcafe.com; here; ebay; Mt Saint Helens volcano webcam


----------



## redkitty (Feb 14, 2008)

I love reading all your replies!  

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*
_A/P clerk for printed circuit board shop, owner/operator recruitment agency, Rocky the Squirrel mascot for Bullwinkles, clerk for Pepsi Cola_

_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_Finding Nemo (no I don't have kids in my house!), Grosse Point Blank, Breakfast Club, The Godfather

_ *C) Four places I have lived:* _
Post Falls, ID.....San Francisco, CA....Boulder Creek, CA.....Bristol, UK

_*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_Weeds, Entourage, Simpsons, The Family Guy

_ *E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_Home in SF......Ibiza, Spain.....snorkling in Palau.....coffee shop in Amsterdam!

_ *F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_Moving home....starting a business......going to Burning Man.....best friends wedding._

_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_Chocolate brownies....risotto......Thai food......berry PIE!_

 *H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_Rioja.....water......vodka martini......mojito's!_

 *I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_None!_

 *J) Four of my favorite websites:* _
Discuss cooking......google......sfgate......flickr
_


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Feb 14, 2008)

_*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:
*Asistant Manager at Mr. Bulky's (Candy Store), Barber at my husband Barber Shop, Hair Dresser at a Salon, Arbonne Independent Consultant_

_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_Titanic, Walk The Line, Sweet Home Alabama, The Holiday

_*C) Four places I have lived:* _
Winfield KS, Springfield MO, Mt. Vernon MO (Only have 3..)

_*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_American Idol, King of Queens, Rachel Ray, A Baby Story ( We don't have cable at our house, but these are the shows I like to watch when I can..)

_*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_Home in Kansas, at a Starbucks, Breckenridge Colorado, on a cruise...

_*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_Jet Skiing, Remodeling our house,  My Birthday, and Christmas! (Love Christmas...)_

_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_Pizza, Any kind of Pasta, cheesecake, Ice Cream_

*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_Dr. Pepper, Most Martini's, Water, Rasberry Tea_

*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_Just American Artist right now.._

*J) Four of my favorite websites:* _
Discuss cooking.... MySpace....YouTube....Google

_


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, darling you know lots about me, and one thing you know is that I _*am*_ 16.  Will never divulge too much on here, makes me a nervous pervous, but if I want someone to know about me, as I've done with you in PM and phone calls, they will.  Good motto, better safe than sorry, better quiet than verbal, better to use your two ears and one mouth...
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{BarbL}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## buckytom (Feb 14, 2008)

_*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:
*lifeguard, house painter, museum security guard, and broadcast engineer.

*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_groundhog day._

__
_j/k. _

_full metal jacket, the razor's edge, young frankenstein, jeremiah johnson 


_*C) Four places I have lived:* _
brooklyn,  manhattan,  madison (wisconsin), and bergen county, n.j.

_*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_the simpsons, family guy, nhl-mlb-nfl, survivorman._
*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_sanibel island, florida.   killington, vermont.   balbriggan, ireland.   harriman state park, new york.

__*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *_taking my boy: skiing, hiking, skating, and to the beach.

_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_sushi, steamed lobsters, prime rib, chicken parm _

 
*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
beer, red wine, iced tea, orange juice

*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
none. i get e-zines.

*J) Four of my favorite websites:* _
discuss cooking, the national gardening association, ebay, epicurious

_


----------



## Cath4420 (Feb 14, 2008)

*I have updated my profile but some more info...*

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*
_Secretary, Senior Secretary, Exec PA, Manager_
__
_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_Pride and Prejudice (all versions), Bridget Jones Diary 1+2, Lord of the Rings (x 3) and Sweet Home Alabama._
__ 
*C) Four places I have lived:*
_Melbourne, Mid-North Coast NSW, Sydney, Mid-North Coast NSW._

*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_House, Extreme Makeover Home Edition, Deadliest Catch and Barefoot Contessa._

*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_Four places where it is not raining....no seriously, anywhere that I can go shopping and pick up a bargain, on a beach on the Whitsundays getting warm and swimming, sitting in a winery tasting cellar in the Hunter Valley, and on a Qantas Jet heading north._
__
*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_Buying a new home, spending time doing things I love with my husband, going to the vineyards for the weekend in March, good health._

_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_Mushrooms, cheese, smoked salmon, meatballs._

*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_Jewel Pink Low Carb Champagne, decaf coffee from Starbucks, chilled soda water and ice cold Tooheys New beer on a really hot day._

*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_Table, Good Taste, Recipes+ and Super Food Ideas._
__ 
_*J)  Four things I can't do without:*_
_My husband, my handbag, my mobile phone and my computer._

Cath


----------



## miniman (Feb 14, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*
_Patent agent's clerk, Examinations Officer, Cashier, teacher_
__ 
_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
To Sir with Love, Blazing Saddles, M.A.S.H., Passport to Pimlico

*C) Four places I have lived:*
_Zimbabwe, Botswana, South Africa, England _

*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_Masterchef, Kitchen Nightmares, Morse, Grand Designs _

*E) Four places I would rather be right now *
_France, Bed, eating steak, kissing wife_


*4 things I am looking forward to this year.*
_Visiting Disneyland Paris, the summer holidays, teaching my cooking classes, visiting friends_
 

_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
Steak, lasagna, roast dinner, chocolate ice cream



*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
cola, hot chocolate, wine, cide


*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
Readers Diget, Radio Times - no others



*J) Four of my favorite websites:*
_www.discusscooking.com, eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace, Telegraph newspaper online, www.popcap.com_


----------



## muzzlet (Feb 14, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*
_Library Clerk, Ice Cream Scooper, Docket Runner, Legal Secretary_

_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_American in Paris, Shawshank Redemption, Sunset Blvd., Chicago_

*C) Four places I have lived:*
_Toledo, OH and Cleveland, OH - but hope to be somewhere warmer in the near future_

*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_Good Eats, Ugly Betty, Nip/Tuck, original CSI_

*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_Pretty happy right where I am_

*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_ Family reunion in April, Passover, my 50th birthday party in July, picking apples in September_

_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_Anything with lots of cheese, olives, fresh bread with lots of butter, my lemon pound cake_

*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_Tea (hot or iced), Water, Hot Chocolate, Cosmopolitans_

*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_More, Newsweek, Real Simple, AARP Magazine (ok, that one comes for my husband!) I love magazines and have to restrain myself from ordering too many!_

*J) Four of my favorite websites:*
_Google, Ebay, YouTube and this one!_


----------



## muzzlet (Feb 14, 2008)

_*A) Four jobs I have had in my life:
*Helper at a slaughter house, Gas station attendant, Parts counter sales at a motorcycle shop, Bartender._

John: Did that job at the slaughter house make you want to swear off meat forever!?! I don't ever want to be that close to the source of my meat. Much prefer the safe little plastic packs at the grocery store!!! LOL!!
Jan


----------



## NAchef (Feb 14, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*
_Built windows, Home Alarm Salesman, Telemarketer, Small Engine Mechanic_
__
_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
Stand By Me, Lord of the Rings (trilogy), Bad Boys 2, On Golden Pond

*C) Four places I have lived:*
_Utah thats it _

*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_Iron Chef, Big Brother, Anything on the History Channel, American Idol_

*E) Four places I would rather be right now *
_United Arab Emerites, Playing with the kids, On a date with the Wife, Sleeping_


*4 things I am looking forward to this year.*
_BBQ, playing in the pool, vacation, for the temp to get out of the 30's_

_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
Steak, Kung Pao chicken, Chili, Lobster


*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
Pepsi, Cape Cod, Mango smoothie, Pink Lemonade


*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
Car & Driver, Time, Blender, 



*J) Four of my favorite websites:*
_www.discusscooking.com Recipezaar: Where the World's Recipes Are All recipes – complete resource for recipes and cooking tips GottaDeal.com - Why Pay Retail? - Hot Deals, Coupons, Forums & More _


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 14, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME*

_*A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*_
_Deli worker, Insurance claim screener, Graphics designer, Manager of Storage facility._
_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_Day after Tomorrow, Green Mile, Fried Green Tomatoes, Batteries Not Included._
*C) Four places I have lived:*
_Wylie, Tx, Garland, Tx, Sachse, Tx, Lake Tawakoni. All within 40 miles. LOL_
*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_All Csi's, Criminal Minds, All Law & Orders, Cold Case_
_*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*_
_On my boat, at home, in Hawaii, at the Cleveland clinic_
*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_Stop smoking, losing weight, getting both kids out of the house and with jobs,_
_Getting my husban healthy again._
_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_Veggies!! Pizza, Salad, chicken_
*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_Diet Orang Sunkist,torpical Fruit Fruit 2/0,__ Vinti white chocolate mocha frapaccino Tea, Arbour Mist_
*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_Kraft Foods, that's it._
*J) Four of my favorite websites:*
DC, knittinghelp, nascar and nfl
_*K) Four things I can't do without:*_
_My husband, my boys, computer, car_
__ 
_Hey Bucky, you sure you would only watch groundhog 4 times??_


----------



## love2"Q" (Feb 14, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME*

_*A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*_
_Whopper flopper at burger king, construction , construction , construction .._
_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_Transformers, Star Wars (any) Lord of the Rings (any) Pulp Fiction .._
*C) Four places I have lived:*
_Edinburgh Scotland, Jacksonville Fl. , Pensacola Fl. , Va Beach Va._
*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_House, The Office , My name is Earl , Iron Chef America.._

*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
Dublin Ireland , Glasgow Scotland, Italy , Somewhere warm ..

*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_Going to Disney world with my wife and kids , finish putting in the hardwood floors in the rest of the house , Ten year anniversary , and a little vacation with just me and the DW .._
_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_Cheeseburgers, Baby back ribs slow smoked, homemade Mac and cheese , Pecan pie.._
*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_Guinness , bud light , Iced tea , Water ..._
*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_This old house .. thats it .._

*J) Four of my favorite websites:
Think i will skip this one ...
*


----------



## babetoo (Feb 14, 2008)

*it's just me,*

born in memphis, tennessee, moved to southern fifty two years when i married'i am seventy years old and not sure how i got here

raised two kids , have four grandchildren, mostly grown and two great granddaughters. 

i live alone. in 1996, my husband was shot to death by my ex husband. it has been a hard 12 years. i witnessed the murder and had to be in court to tell what happened. he got 29 to life. he is now 74 and has only done 12 years.
i have pstd because of it. am doing fairly well now but it was very very hard

it made me realize life can be very short. so i don't sweat the small stuff any more. it takes a lot to make me mad. 

i love to cook for my kids and grandkids. the two youngest don't have teeth yet. lol

i do a lot of decorating in my little mobil home. not so little actually. 

did not mean to bring anyone down with my story, but it did happen to me and molded me into the person i am today.

i love this site and feel u are all my friends. 

babe


----------



## Bilby (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow Babe! Snapshots into other people's lives always make you stop and think, don't they?


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

A. Four jobs I have had in my life:  primary elementary teacher, proofreader, tutor, and boy scout/girl scout leader (and that Was a job)

B. Four movies I'd watch over and over:  too many but here goes: Sense & Sensibillity by Emma Thompson, Not Without My Daughter, Ghost, Gone With the Wind

C. Four places I have lived:  Cairo/ Egypt, Mumbai/ India, Texas (a good part of my life), and currently Astana/Kazakhstan

D. Four TV shows I watch:  in the states I watch Judge Judy, movies, True Crime (not the real title but can't remember its real name) and Lifetime movies

E.  Four things I look forward to:  getting out of this ice box and going to London this week, seeing my granddaughter start kindergarten, my daughter graduating from Pomona College in May, making new friends

F.  Four places I'd rather be:  any place warmer than here

G.  Four of my favorite foods:  anything Mexican, Vietnames, Thai, and good pizza

H.  Four of my favorite beverages:  margaritas, champagne, good white wines, sparkling water with lime or lemon

I. Four magazines:  was subscribing to People while overseas not to miss out on movies and books coming out but stopped---nothing but the same trash over and over ad nauseum

J.  Four of my favorite websites:  DC, YouTube, Allrecipes, Google


----------



## radhuni (Feb 15, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME*

_*A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*_
_I had only one job - Teacher of Biology in a high school_
_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_Gupi Gayen Bagha Bayen, Ben Hur, Sholwa sal, Matrix Trilogy._
*C) Four places I have lived:*
_Only two places- Calcutta, Dibrugarh (Assam)_
*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_I don't watch any tv shows excepts cartoons._
_*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*_
_Nowhere because I am in home_
*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_Losing weight, __buying a house, going for a long vacation, to be perfect in English language_
_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_Hilsha fish with mustard sauce, chicken kassa, sweet pulav, steaming rice with boiled potato, boiled egg and a spoonful ghee._
*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_Darjeeling tea with milk and sugar, lemonade, mango panna, ghol (serbat prepared from yogurt)_
*I) **Four of my favorite authors
*_Satyajit Ray, Sharadindu Bandopadhyay, Agatha Christie and Jules Verne_ *J) Four of my favorite websites:*
Wikipedia, Gutenberg.org, DC, Yahoo
_*K) Four things I can't do without:*_
_My husband, my books, m_y _kitchen, my glasses_

__


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 15, 2008)

Babe, what an awful experience to go through. Thank you for sharing that with us.


----------



## miniman (Feb 15, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> A
> C. Four places I have lived: Cairo/ Egypt, Mumbai/ India, Texas (a good part of my life), and currently Astana/Kazakhstan


 
Wow expat girl you sure have moved around. Is it related to your DH's job or do you like exploring?

I have also enjoyed reading all the other little snippets and having movies bought back to mind - I'd forgotten all about "batteries not included!" - I really loved that, Short Circut is another one that hit my sense of humour.


----------



## miniman (Feb 15, 2008)

Babe - I really feel for you, it bought back memories of my friend at school who was killed when terrorists attacked his family farm. So hard for those left behind.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 15, 2008)

We used to take our family vacations, when I was growing, up by Winnipeg. We also have been to Thunder Bay and would go house boating on, I forget the name of the lake but the town we left from is Warroad I believe. And then we would stop for customs before crossing into the Canadian side and sometimes go as far up as Kenora.
Mostly it was just a week on the lake fishing and overnighting moored to whatever island we had picked out and liked!


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 15, 2008)

Four jobs I have had in my life
I've worked for the same bank since I was 17!!

B. Four movies I'd watch over and over
Babe, Shrek 1, Shrek 2, Godfather Part 1, 

C. Four places I have lived:
Montreal Quebec, Winnipeg Manitoba, Thompson Manitoba, Thunder Bay Ontario

E. Four things I look forward to
Taking very early retirement in Dec of this year, planning our wedding, getting rid of all my stuff so I can move to Virginia, I'm just happy!!!!
 
F. Four places I'd rather be:
Virginia, Montreal, Quebec City, Sicily

G. Four of my favorite foods:
Pasta, Pork, Chicken, Salads

H. Four of my favorite beverages
White wine, Ice Wine, ice cold fruit juices, ice cold vodka

Four magazines:
Bon Appetit, Gourmet, Saveur, Fine Cooking

*Four TV Shows that I watch*
*Dinner Impossible, Trading Spouces, Jeopardy, the really old Iron Chefs*
** 
*How come it's all in bold??*


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 16, 2008)

I think I'm a thread killer!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> I think I'm a thread killer!


Oh no, Loprraine. It's just that none of us could top getting married this year!!!


----------



## jkath (Feb 16, 2008)

Buckytom, I read that first job as "Lighthouse Painter"....LOL


_*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:
*restaurant, hair stylist, regional sales rep for hair products, mom!

*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *
The Wedding Singer, Love Actually, then any romantic comedy

*C) Four places I have lived:* 
Santa Barbara, CA; Glendale, AZ; then many towns near Pasadena, CA

*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
Clean House, Top Chef, Project Runway, Celebrity Apprentice

*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
Vegas at the Wynn Buffet, Houston at Nino's eating fried squash blossoms, in North Carolina visiting my dear friend, Lake Tahoe

*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *too much for only 4 things!!

*G) Four of my favorite foods:* 
Italian Pasta dishes, Filet Mignon, Thanksgiving dinner, really good cheese


*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
coffee, meyer lemonade, mint-water, white wine

*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
Martha Stewart Living, Bon Appetit, Veranda, Traditional Home

*J) Four of my favorite websites:* 
discuss cooking, ebay, Pandora Radio, Brighton


_


----------



## corazon (Feb 17, 2008)

FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:
Waitress at a fancy restaurant.....cook.....barista....supermom

B) Four movies I would watch over and over: 
Love Actually!!! Back to the Future (trilogy)....Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade....Lord of the Rings (trilogy)

C) Four places I have lived: 
Santa Fe, NM.....Seattle, WA....Bainbridge Island, WA....Boston, MA

D) Four TV Shows that I watch: 
Heroes....Prison Break....Dancing With the Stars....24

E) Four places I would rather be right now:
Anywhere with my sister (stick us in a dark room and we'd still have fun)....on a vacation with just dh....New Zealand....Kauaii

F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: 
Aidan starting kindergarten....working on the garden....my sister coming to visit....new dance projects

G) Four of my favorite foods: 
Chocolate....Steak au poivre....halibut....kahlua mousse

H) Four of my favorite beverages:
Chocolate coke....hot tea....margaritas....london fogs

I) Four magazines I subscribe to:
Fine Cooking....Cook's Illustrated....Cook's Country....Little Kids National Geographic (for the kiddos, it's an awesome magazine for them)

J) Four of my favorite websites: 
discuss cooking....our kid's blog (see signature)....BRDC....gmail


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 17, 2008)

FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:
High School Band Director (and Cheerleader Coach!); Campaign Manager for Congressional Candidate; Career Counselor; Chef and Cooking Teacher

B) Four movies I would watch over and over: 
South Pacific; Divine Secrets of the YaYa Sisterhood; Crossing Delancey; Saving Private Ryan

C) Four places I have lived: 
Chicago, IL; Boston, MA; San Diego, CA; Jersey City, NJ

D) Four TV Shows that I watch: 
Top Chef; 60 Minutes; How Do I Look?; House Hunters

E) Four places I would rather be right now:
France (in this weather, Provence); on a sunny beach somewhere south; (that's about it for now!)

F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: 
Finishing my thesis and receiving my diploma from Université de Reims; turning the thesis in in person; retiring from my stinky day job to teach culinary school; traveling to visit old friends.

G) Four of my favorite foods: 
Nantucket Bay Scallops; Lamb; Raspberries, Asparagus

H) Four of my favorite beverages:
Champagne; Wine; Water; Lemonade

I) Four magazines I subscribe to:
Food Arts; Santé; Saveur; Nations Restaurant News

J) Four of my favorite websites: 
feastivals.com; discusscooking.com; jazzcorner.com; wltv.com

K) Four of my favorite books:
Remembrance Rock by Carl Sandburg; Ceremony of the Innocent by Taylor Caldwell; Désirée by Annemarie Selinko; A Year in Provence by Peter Mayle


----------



## Dina (Feb 18, 2008)

FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT MEA) Four jobs I have had in my life:Legal secretary to 5 attorneys, Seller and model for Dallas International Apparel Mart, Computer Aided Designer in Apparel, Elementary bilingual teacherB) Four movies I would watch over and over: When Harry Met Sally, Beaches, Sweet Home Alabama, Bridge to TyrabithiaC) Four places I have lived: Denton, TX, Lewisville, TX, McAllen, TX, Mission, TXD) Four TV Shows that I watch: American Idol, Project Runway, How Do I Look?; OprahE) Four places I would rather be right now:anywhere at a beach, Bahamas, Hawaii, Costa Rica F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: Going to New York, remodel our backyard, see my son begin Kindergarten, teachingG) Four of my favorite foods: Mexican lasagna, General Cho Chicken, Cream of broccoli, grilled sirloin steak with spinach cream sauceH) Four of my favorite beverages:Coffee, Diet Coke, Wine, WaterI) Four magazines I subscribe to:Cooking Pleasures, Remedy, Oprah, Southern CookingJ) Four of my favorite websites: cookingclub; discusscooking.com; foodtv.com; cafemom.com


----------



## JMediger (Feb 18, 2008)

*FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME*

_*A) Four jobs I have had in my life:*_
_Bagger/cashier at my dad's grocery store, bartender, High School Math teacher, Itinerate Teacher for the Deaf and Hard of Hearing_

_*B) Four movies I would watch over and over: *_
_The Matrix, Rocky 1 - 4, Rat Race, The Usual Suspects_

_*C) Four places I have lived:*_
_St. Cloud MN, Portland OR, Salem OR, Abbotsford WI_

*D) Four TV Shows that I watch: *
_Survivor, CSI / CSI NY, Dexter, Weeds_

*E) Four places I would rather be right now:*
_Anywhere warm and WITHOUT snow ... working in my thawed garden, sitting around our fire pit in shorts ... but I digress ... Actually, I am happy where I am. I would like to be on a warm vacation but in life, right here._

*F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
_The end of winter, a trip in March to Nevada with my honey and in-laws, trying to get pregnant, a road trip in the fall out west to visit friends and family _

_*G) Four of my favorite foods:* _
_My husbands pesto and ceasar salad, my mom's spaghetti, a good brat with 'kraut, mac and cheese_

*H) Four of my favorite beverages:*
_Red wine ... specifically Pinot Noirs from the Willamette Valley, Mojito, the pink fruity drinks we made in Jamaica, a cold beer ... specifically Leinenkugels_

*I) Four magazines I subscribe to:*
_Real Simple_

*J) Four of my favorite websites:*
_Epicurious, Ebay, Food Network, and here_


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 18, 2008)

jkath said:


> _* Four magazines I subscribe to:*_
> _Martha Stewart Living, Bon Appetit, Veranda, Traditional Home_


But jkath, Town and Country have the best horoscopes!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 18, 2008)

JMediger said:


> *F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: *
> _The end of winter, a trip in March to Nevada with my honey and in-laws, *trying to get pregnant*, a road trip in the fall out west to visit friends and family _


 
 Don't be shy now 

May all your wishes come true


----------



## Claire (Feb 19, 2008)

Jobs:  More than you can count.  Both of us with military backgrounds, you cannot imagine how many jobs I've put up with.

Movies:  If I had to narrow it down, I'd say "The King and I".  Many happy memories of my sisters and me dancing to it.

Places I've lived?  You've got to be kidding.  As with jobs, more than you can count.

TV shows?  Right now it is 2 1/2 men and "My Name is Earl"  

Looking forward  to:  Spring!

Favorite foods:  Can you narrow it down?  Too many to count!

Fave bevs:  Red wines

Magazines:  Saveur

Web sites:  Well, you're here, aren't you?


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 19, 2008)

FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:
Paper boy, Busboy, Golf course Landscaper, Dentist

B) Four movies I would watch over and over: 
The Shawshank Redemption, A field of dreams, Dumb and dumber, Blazing saddles
C) Four places I have lived:
Plainview NY, Philadelphia Pa, Port Jefferson NY, Mount Sinai NY

D) Four TV Shows that I watch: 
CNN, MASH reruns, Iron Chef, The biggest loser 

E) Four places I would rather be right now:
Point Sebago ME, Bush Gardens VA, Belem Brazil , Somewhere on my kayak

F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: 
Vacation, A new Kitchen, A new car, Gardening

G) Four of my favorite foods: 
Pickles, Pasta, Olives, Hot and sour soup ( from one specific restaurant in St. James LI )

H) Four of my favorite beverages:
Home made Lemonade, fruit smoothy, Cranberry Juice, Fresh squeezed orange juice

I) Four magazines I subscribe to:
Canoe and Kayak, Mountain biking, JADA

J) Four things I can't do without:
Family, My best friend, Internet, My pets


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 19, 2008)

Pacanis, ever heard the song "So Much Cooler Online" by Brad Paisley?
I can't stop singing it now after reading your "updated" profile. 

Larry my Mom was born in Plainview, then moved to Bethpage at age 10. 
Small world! 


FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:
Grocery Carryout, Bank Teller, Chocolate Seller and maker, Bagel Baker

B) Four movies I would watch over and over:
Pretty Woman, Cars, Ghostbusters (both), National Treasure

C) Four places I have lived:
Bronx, NY St. Paul, MN Indianapolis, IN North Branch, MN

D) Four TV Shows that I watch: 
Grey's Anatomy, The Office, The Apprentice, 2 and 1/2 men

E) Four places I would rather be right now:
somewhere warm, warm, warm or warm

F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: 
Getting out in the yard, potty training the last baby, staying alive, being me

G) Four of my favorite foods: 
Pasta, Bread, (carb addiction) boneless buffalo wings, Things with melted cheese

H) Four of my favorite beverages:
Sam Adams, Brandy, very cold water, coffee

I) Four magazines I subscribe to:
Cooking Light, Parents, Good Housekeeping, Bon Appetite

_*J) Four of my favorite websites:
*Epicurious, DC, knitting pattern central, Allrecipes_

k) Four things I can't do without:
My husband, my kids, my kitchen, yarn and knitting needles


----------



## TanyaK (Feb 19, 2008)

FOUR THINGS YOU DON’T KNOW ABOUT ME

A) Four jobs I have had in my life:
Bartender, au-pair/slave in Italy, farmworker in the UK(picking apples while backpacking), IT sales person

B) Four movies I would watch over and over:
Love Actually, Four Weddings and a Funeral, Shrek 1, Ice Age

C) Four places I have lived:
Cape Town SA, Johannesburg SA, Benevento Italy, London

D) Four TV Shows that I watch: 
Lost, Prison Break, Dexter, 24

E) Four places I would rather be right now:
Italy, France, Greece, Bali

F) Four things I am looking forward to this year: 
Getting my business up and running, going on holiday next month, getting back into my fitness routine, being with everyone I love

G) Four of my favorite foods: 
Sushi, pizza, pasta, cheese

H) Four of my favorite beverages:
Wine, bubbly, gin&tonic, iced tea

I) Four magazines I subscribe to:
None

J) Four of my favorite websitesC, Google, Allrecipes, IOL

k) Four things I can't do without:
My husband, my friends, good food and wine, my dogs


----------



## JMediger (Feb 19, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Don't be shy now
> 
> May all your wishes come true


 
My apologizes - didn't mean to offend anyone .  We have struggled the last 3 years but every year, I look forward to the day when we have sucess.  So it truely is something I am looking forward to.  But again, I'm sorry if my comment was offensive.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 19, 2008)

JMediger said:


> My apologizes - didn't mean to offend anyone .  We have struggled the last 3 years but every year, I look forward to the day when we have sucess.  So it truely is something I am looking forward to.  But again, I'm sorry if my comment was offensive.


No apologies necessary, JMed! Heck, we're all rootin' for you. This is a big family here and we share this stuff. I've never had a problem getting pregnant and believe me, I know what a blessing that is not to have any problems with fertility. So as far as I'm concerned, I'm looking forward to the day you post your pregnancy!!!! Not only that, TexasGirl and I have been knitting up a storm so you can count on some handmade baby blankets.


----------



## jkath (Feb 19, 2008)

anyone else notice how many of us like "Love, Actually" ? 

We need to have a screening.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 19, 2008)

You certainly didn't offend me JMediger!

No, I never heard that song Suzi.  I'll have to hunt it up and give a listen.
Or maybe my profile needs updating again....


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 19, 2008)

It's REALLY good if you see the video to go with it... it's country though, I  know alot of people hate it. But SO FUNNY!!!!!

If you cant find it (and want to) I'll get ya a link to the video.


----------



## corazon (Feb 19, 2008)

jkath said:


> anyone else notice how many of us like "Love, Actually" ?
> 
> We need to have a screening.


Lol! I noticed that too. Its such a great film. Even my dh likes it!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 19, 2008)

pacanis said:


> No, I never heard that song Suzi.  I'll have to hunt it up and give a listen.



I love that  song, pacanis. It's too funny.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, I just listened to it at that Songza site that someone posted here a while back... might have even been you Katie.  Pretty funny.  That's what I always liked about country, you can understand the words, but my country days were through the nineties.

Love Actually, wasn't that just on a movie channel or something?  Seems I could have watched it but didn't...


----------



## jkath (Feb 19, 2008)

For those of you who aren't as familiar:
YouTube - Brad Paisley - Online

I love country music!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 19, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pacanis*
> 
> 
> ...


 
No honey, you didn't offend anyone, pacanis likes to tease. It keeps us all in good spirits



Fisher's Mom said:


> No apologies necessary, JMed! Heck, we're all rootin' for you. This is a big family here and we share this stuff. I've never had a problem getting pregnant and believe me, I know what a blessing that is not to have any problems with fertility. So as far as I'm concerned, I'm looking forward to the day you post your pregnancy!!!! Not only that, TexasGirl and I have been knitting up a storm so you can count on some handmade baby blankets.


 
Fisher's Mom is right, we all love to know whene there is a new baby to be seen on DC. We're all wishing you the best of luck and keep us informed of how your doing!! And for the blanket, I bet hers looks better than mine.


----------



## Bilby (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for that link Jkath and for suggesting it Suzi!  That was a good video and I have never heard of him.  Love William Shatner though!


----------



## Chefellas (Feb 20, 2008)

Four jobs I've had: restaurant manager,cookshop salesperson, executive chef, caterer
 Four movies I'd watch over and over: Wuthering Heights(the original), The Wizard of Oz, Love Actually, the Marx brothers
Four T.V. shows that I watch: Law and Order, Weeds, Sex and the City, Cold Case
Four things I'm looking forward to this year: summer, a trip to Berlin, Fixing new cabinets, fixing my house
Four places I have lived: Brooklyn N.Y., Richmond Indiana, Skopelos Greece, Athens Greece
Four of my favorite foods: Pasta,,Sushi,Seaweed Salad, Smoked fish
Four of my favorite beverages:Water, Coffee, Tea, Vodka,
Four magazines; Gourmet, Jazziz
Four Websites: DC, youtube, Google
Things I can't do without: music, my friends, my cats,peace of mind


----------

